
Trump, Breaking with Precedent, Won't Meet with U.S. Nobel Recipients - okket
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/trump-breaking-with-precedent-wont-meet-with-u-s-nobel-recipients1/
======
Merthurian
It is a recent tradition, only 20 years old, but it is a tradition none the
less.

